# Exceção depclean[Resolvido]

## elissoncosta

Executei os seguintes procedimentos recomendados na documentação do Gentoo para atualização do sistema operacional:

# emerge --sync

# emerge -avuDN world

# emerge -av --depclean

Posteriormente executaria o revdep-rebuild, mas parei no depclean.

A opção --depclean do emerge listou vários pacotes a serem removidos, inclusive uma versão de kernel que eu não gostaria de remover.

Existe alguma lista de exceção para que o depclean não remova uma determinada versão de pacote?

--

Elisson CostaLast edited by elissoncosta on Thu Oct 01, 2009 2:07 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## elissoncosta

Encontrei o que precisava em:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-790701.html?sid=1ef587288ad43a08a423bdc190351bf0

--

Elisson Costa

----------

